# The Lang 36  Marshmello version



## hwynboy (Aug 21, 2011)

My wife and daughter kidnapped my smoker today when I was re-seasoning it...They used it for roasting marshmellows.  There is something absolutely disturbing with these photos.  I was shocked!!!


----------



## alblancher (Aug 21, 2011)

You need to take them camping!  At least they didn't pull out the chocolate bars and graham crackers!


----------



## michael ark (Aug 21, 2011)

Heck some people would kill for 2 females around the fire.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2011)

2 good looking females & a Lang!

How could it get any better!


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 22, 2011)

LMAO!  My wife often after the smoke and feed will roast a mallow or 2 in my firebox as well.  Hey, if momma happy daddy happy!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 22, 2011)

They are going to tell you that what they did falls into the multitasking program. Reseanoning and making dessert.


----------



## wordpictures (Aug 23, 2011)

Great pic.  And I bet my kids will be doing this as well.

I'm about to buy a Lang 36" (hopefully next week) and I am trying to decide where to use it at my house.  I'd love to have it up on my deck, but am concerned that it would be a fire hazard to have a stickburner on a wooden deck.  Have you had any problems before?  Any close calls?  Any others keep their stickburners on the deck?

Thanks for the info and happy smoking (or marshmallow roasting).


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 23, 2011)

hwynboy said:


> My wife and daughter kidnapped my smoker today when I was re-seasoning it...They used it for roasting marshmellows. * There is something absolutely disturbing with these photos. * I was shocked!!!


A mom and a teenage daughter getting along!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





or your seat cushion upside down? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just kiddn looks like a fun time!

My daughter is 19 and made smores in the fire box at the last cookout because we was under a burn ban


----------



## alblancher (Aug 23, 2011)

Mom and teenage daughter getting along,  now thats funny!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 23, 2011)

Dude that is awesome.


----------



## hwynboy (Aug 24, 2011)

No issues with the firebox on the deck, when I'm putting wood in the smoker, I'm  there and when I get the fire started I'm there.  Those are the times when the box is open...when I'm not there the firebox is closed.  So no issues.
 


wordpictures said:


> Great pic.  And I bet my kids will be doing this as well.
> 
> I'm about to buy a Lang 36" (hopefully next week) and I am trying to decide where to use it at my house.  I'd love to have it up on my deck, but am concerned that it would be a fire hazard to have a stickburner on a wooden deck.  Have you had any problems before?  Any close calls?  Any others keep their stickburners on the deck?
> 
> Thanks for the info and happy smoking (or marshmallow roasting).


----------



## alblancher (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd worry more about an ember popping out and and leaving a scar or burn mark on the deck then I would a fire, unless there is room for the ember to fall through the cracks and start something you can't see.  May consider picking up a piece of thin wonderboard and placing it under the firebox.


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2011)

That's to funny!


----------



## wordpictures (Aug 24, 2011)

Good thoughts on the deck - thank you.  I'm glad to hear that the deck is a possibility for placing the smoker.  Just placed my order for a Lang 36 today.  Hopefully I can get one in this production run and can be smoking for Labor Day.  Slight chance it will be a few weeks more though.  Can't wait to put this thing to use on some mean marshmallows (I mean, brisket).


----------

